# do you wear a helmet?



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've just been reading some research papers on helmet use in horse riders. I have been getting soooo many different figures as to how many riders wear helmets ranging from 100% to 81% to 0%. LOL don't ask me how they managed to get such a wide range of results. Anyway, I though it would be fun to see how many of us wear helmets... can you do the poll for me? I'm not going to be telling people off for not wearing helmets hehe I just want to know how many of us do.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I wear one all the time while schooling, and NEVER get on a young horse (clients' horses) without a helmet. And I just got a safety vest as well, I will wear that while schooling as well. However, I will jump on Maia in the field and ride her to the gate bareback.. does that count?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I wear a helmet when riding like 90% of the time. If its just bareback around the yard, then no, but schooling, always. I'm not sure about the states but in Canada I think you have to wear one until you're 18. We have a sign up at our barn for that.

.... Actually though, I LOVE the feeling of the wind blowing through my loose hair when I ride ....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I wear one most of the time. ESPECIALLY if I'm around a horse I don't really know.  Always when riding.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I never do (but probably should) and my wife always does.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Back in September I got kicked in the head by a young spooky horse (of course I didn't see it coming, and it was just a freak accident).. it was in an area that a helmet wasn't going to do much regardless, but now I'm more cautious.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sometimes I don't, sometimes I do. If I'm just doing flatwork, especially in the summer, I won't. I have a problem with fainting or puking when my head gets really hot. If I'm jumping, always. Bareback, hardly ever. If I'm not doing any hard work, not normally.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't for long time, but after 2 people I know fall pretty badly (one is very experienced dressage rider, horse tripped before the jump, other one was riding mustang, he bolted and she hit the bench on run) I did get one to ride my youngsters. It was very tough to find though. I guess I have a weird head shape but I tried out 15 different helmets (both - cheap and expensive) before finding the only one which fit me. :roll:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Back in September I got kicked in the head by a young spooky horse


It's awful. I hope you are doing all right!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wear it ALWAYS unless I'm showing western... but even at home in a western saddle at home I wear one...I actually school western always, I only use my english saddle on show days and once in a while on a lesson day...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > Back in September I got kicked in the head by a young spooky horse
> ...


I'm fine... haha my neck isn't the same though  Got kicked in the temple... probably the worst place to get kicked!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just started wearing one this year. I really don't mind it as much as I thought I would. I wore a hat most of the time anyway, so no big deal.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Woah JDI, ouchies!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I do most of my riding around roads and down beaches so there are pleanty of things to bang my head on if i fell off , so i most deffiently wear my helmet.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

lol i'm the same - i always wear a helmet because whenever I fall off, I always seem to bang my head. it normally gives me a headache so I'd hate to think what it would be like if i wasn't wearing a helmet!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

After JDI's post and my near hoof to the face this week maybe I should start wearing a motorcycle helmet with a chin guard and full face shield :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Will not get on a horse without one. I work as a Paramedic and know first hand that the injuries you get have nothing to do with your riding level. Injuries happen regardless.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> After JDI's post and my near hoof to the face this week maybe I should start wearing a motorcycle helmet with a chin guard and full face shield :lol:


Ugh after that my mom (bless her heart) wanted to wrap me in bubble wrap! (Appearantly she still views me as her little girl... guess I always will be.)


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> > After JDI's post and my near hoof to the face this week maybe I should start wearing a motorcycle helmet with a chin guard and full face shield :lol:
> ...


Awww .... haha.

I'm glad to hear you are okay!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Always wear a helmet! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

just thought you might be interested...

some of the research i've been reading for my assignment shows that there are differences in injuries for different levels of riding experience. Inexperienced riders have more frequent injuries but generally less serious while experienced riders have less injuries but when they are injured, it is usually more serious. I'll put up some more stats later but now... i gotta go to bed or i'll be too tired to ride tomorrow! I gotta get a ride in b4 the rain comes!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> just thought you might be interested...
> 
> some of the research i've been reading for my assignment shows that there are differences in injuries for different levels of riding experience. Inexperienced riders have more frequent injuries but generally less serious while experienced riders have less injuries but when they are injured, it is usually more serious. I'll put up some more stats later but now... i gotta go to bed or i'll be too tired to ride tomorrow! I gotta get a ride in b4 the rain comes!


I would like to see the link where you get these from. Thank you.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's very interesting, I think that too!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have always and will always wear a helmet after seeing a fall that almost killed a girl. She was only jumping a BN x country fence when her horse's back legs slid before the fence causing it to trip over the fence which sent her onto its head/kneck, so the horse took off and she tried to hang on (bad mistake) and ended up on the bottom side of the kneck and falling. She landed right underneath the horse and it completely trampled her. She had broken ribs, concussion, and a broken pelvis. She would have never lived if she didn't have her helmet on because the horse stepped on her head *2* times. Causing her helmet to shatter. The force only caused a concussion because she was wearing a helmet. Other words her hull head would have been smashed!!! I know like it sounds like this is a fake story to scare everyone, but it is not. The girl ended up being okay but opted to never jump again and stick with dressage.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> sempre_cantando said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see the link where you get these from. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

i wear one all the time, even when i'm in the stall tacking them up. but i won't if i'm just leading them around the barn or out to pasture.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I understand as a student you have limited access to updated and correct information.

Those references mean nothing to me. I need something I can actually look up. I work in a major trauma centre as well as the Orthopedic centre at the University of Calgary- which is the major centre for lower and upper extremity injuries.

Until I see accessible information, I rest my case.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

what case exactly are you trying to prove? I'm a little confused. Besides, most of these journal articles are peer-reviewed and considered very credible sources by my university. Aren't journal articles where health professionals find up to date health information? That's the impression I was under from my lecturers and other health professionals. What sort of 'updated and correct information' were you hoping for? And where might I find it for future reference?

This is the link for the Mayberry et al. article. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17414356 Its PubMed - isn't that a credible source?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Those are certainly good sources. Actually, I'm not very surprised about the statistics. Inexperienced riders most often don't push to the level it gets way too dangerous. On other hand very experienced rider may get to the point of situation horse cannot handle, so fall/accident in this case may be much worse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> what case exactly are you trying to prove? I'm a little confused. Besides, most of these journal articles are peer-reviewed and considered very credible sources by my university. Aren't journal articles where health professionals find up to date health information? That's the impression I was under from my lecturers and other health professionals. What sort of 'updated and correct information' were you hoping for? And where might I find it for future reference?
> 
> This is the link for the Mayberry et al. article. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17414356 Its PubMed - isn't that a credible source?


Sure this last one is now that it is actually viewable. 

There is nothing to prove. Merely making a point that the information provided is incorrect. I would think that reading this from a healthcare professional's point of view WHOM WORKS in the setting in question would be more than enough to give you an understanding as to mare reality of the situation.

I guess not. I am done with this thread-it isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Is there really any reason to get bent over this?  

Common  sence would say that a green rider would typically  be put on a seasoned horse. Just SO the rider isn't as likely to get hurt. 

And seasoned riders  usually are the ones to take on green horses. Which can be unruly and more likely to injure you.

It's not  like anyone here is testifying  before congress... :lol: 

Let's keep it cool and have friendly discussions.  

(hoping randomly placed smileys keep the peace)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

****! RFLOL!!!! I saw that and thought pretty much the same thing.

A beginner rider will be on a beginner horse. A beginner rider will always be under supervision and jump 18" or so... an intermediate beginner will blah blah blah....

advanced riders have been there and done that. if they are on a super safe been there done that mount, they are likely to push the envelope. if not, they will more than likely be on a green horse and yada yada yada...

AND THEN YOU HAVE THE LET YOUR GAURD DOWN FACTOR...

An advanced rider or someone that's been riding a million years is more likely to let their gaurds down. You might be on that hrose you've had for 15 years that never does anything stupid and then... well, seeing as it is a horse... it does something stupid and you get hurt... OR you do something stupid and you get hurt... and blah blah blah.....

It's hot outside.... :twisted:


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

lol yeah I agree! A beginner rider is going to be very careful and a little nervous and won't try anything stupid. More advanced riders may be jumping and generally going faster and taking more risks. 

I notice that with myself and my sister. I think 'wow! what a great hill to gallop up!' and so I do. My sister is a little nervous so she just canters up. I think i'd be more likely to fall off because of the increased speed and increased likelihood of my horse tripping or shying and making me fall. The increased speed means I'd hit the ground with more force and hence have greater injuries. my sister is less experience so may be more likely to fall, but she's going slower so injuries will be less. This applies only as a general rule, there are always exceptions.

I don't know why My2geldings is so sure the information is incorrect - most doctors read medical journals to gain up to date information on their work. Oh well, I think they're accurate anyway and so long as my university and the government authorities here agree, I should be ok.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I do now but honestly, I didn't before for a long time. I never had an accident concerning my head so, I don't know, it doesn't really concern me that much. But I do wear a helmet now.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

This is a no question question...lol...there is no reason, what-so-ever, that anyone on a horse should not be wearing a helmet. Western hat manufacturers are coming out with hard helmet western hats for showing now due to the demand and I will be getting one!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha I find I get overconfident on seasoned horses, and young horses are .. well.. young! So I don't win either way. I find I hit my head a lot regardless, so I wear a helmet  I don't even have to fall off and I can hit my head... the last show I was at the mare I was riding refused (someone had a flash camera... grr) and she popped up in the front end, I didn't move my face fast enough and cranked my head on her neck.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I always wear one.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I figure I'm too accident-prone to not wear one!! :lol:


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't imagine riding without a helmet. There's never been any question of getting on a horse without wearing one, amongst any of the riders I know - it's so important and it doesn't hurt you to take ten seconds to slip it on.

My friends who've worked with horses always wore them even for going out to catch their horses - you never knew if you were going to be knocked down by accident, after all.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I wear a helmet.

Sometimes i get on bareback and walk to the other side of the paddock without a helmet, But it's only walking.

Yeah i've been stupid in my day and got on my horse with nothing in a 10acer paddock and galloped around no hands..

But these days i like to keep my head in one piece, Please.


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I actually don´t ride with a helmet though I know it´s dangerous...


----------

